# What do you carry on your person



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

When you go out say for a day. Not just a run to the gas station but maybe like a day with the wife or a friend. I am sure that most carry about the same but I was curious. 

For my friend. A Walther PPS in a .40 and .22. A pocket knife, cell phone, wallet, and his car keys.

Me. I carry my M&P .40c w/ tlr-3 streamlight, spare magazine, sergenti tactical flashlight, kershaw tactical folder backpocket with my wallet, a small keychain knife without the keychain (goes in the watch pocket of my jeans), another pocketknife for everyday use in the front pocket with my cellphone. Of course my cellphone and wallet. If I am driving I have my keys. If not I put the house key in my wallet.


----------



## Hiram25

Watch, rings, wallet, letherman, handkerchief, SA XD40 SC, car keys, house keys, cell phone.:smt1099


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

Keys,change,wallet,wristwatch,pocket knife,LED flashlight,2 exta mags(17rd w/FMJ 15rd w/JHP),and my Glock 19 w/15rd JHP IWB.


----------



## cougartex

Watch, keys, knife, wallet, Beretta Cougar.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

Is it just me or am I the only person who tries to carry at least two knives. Especially if I am going to be out and abot for a good amount of time


----------



## Todd

Gun strong side belt, Benchmade knife strong side front pocket (for cutting jobs, not defense, I know nothing about knife fighting and won't pretend to), keys weak side front pocket, spare mag weak side belt, cell phone weak side belt, wallet weak side back pocket. Sunglasses (never leave home without them, very light sensitive) on face or head, or in the case in backpack. 

The backpack that's with us everywhere we go has a small medical kid, umbrella, change of clothes for the kids, snack for the kids, baby wipes, multi-tool, Surefire light, suntan lotion, emergency blanket, notepad and pen. As with most Maxpedition packs, there is also a compartment for the gun and mags but there is no way anyone could draw from it quickly, especially while wearing the pack, so it's pretty useless unless you're just using that compartment for transport.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> Is it just me or am I the only person who tries to carry at least two knives. Especially if I am going to be out and abot for a good amount of time


well here over seas i've got no less than 4 knives on me in uniform, and two or three out of uniform.

stateside usually just two


----------



## Frank45

Being from the great state of New Jersey, where idiots run the state government, I carry a cell phone,keys etc. plus 3 knives on my person 2 more in my car and truck,pepper spray and 1 or 2 of my rotwiellers. It would be welcomed if they let me carry one of my 45's. And with all that junk I do carry I can only hope the clown that tries to mess with me is not packing.:smt076


----------



## Baldy

My 1911 and KT-3AT and my old buck knife. The 3AT & Buck are on me at all times.


----------



## Desertrat

S&W Chiefs Special...in Nemesis pocket holster, Surefire G2Z light...Benchmade folder on the belt...and more fun stuff in my Timbuk2 shoulder bag, if need be.


----------



## KCEsq

I carry my PT845 w/extra mag, Benchmade folder, phone, wallet and keys


----------



## WV boy

G26 IWB, wallet, cell phone, keys. Getting mag holster and tactical knives soon.


----------



## llorence_ohio

I carry a S&W M&P 45 compact with a spare magazine (IWB), cell phone, pocket knife, keys, & billfold with ID & CCW permit.


----------



## slave2theaxe

I'm pretty simple right now...

Aside from the normal keys, phone, wallet, sunglasses type stuff...

Glock 23 (13+1 JHP) and a Gerber FAST Draw knife...sometimes carry an extra mag depending on the situation, but for normal out and about, that's it.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

the above are part of what I carry everyday, along with a flashlight, pen and pencil. this is anytime I'm wearing a uniform.

when I'm on watch I've also got a blow out (medical kit) bullet resistant vest with heavy ceramic plates all around (supposedly rated at 7.62 but no one in my unit has been able to say they now for sure it works, yet) and either an m9 with two mags of 15 9mm ball ammo or an m4 with 3 mags of 30 m855 "green tip" penetrator ammo (for personnel and light armor).

and some chewing gum = energy bar. 12 hour watches are a bitch


----------



## Fred40

Wallet, keys. cellphone, mini Swiss Army "toolbox" knife and Bobtailed Fusion Commander 1911 .45 Cocked & Locked in a IWB.


----------



## ElMar

Right now, Leatherman Wave, keys, and cell phone.

Soon to be Kimber Ultracarry in Stainless when permit goes through and the money tree blooms. :mrgreen:


Why carry more than one knife stateside? Just wondering.


----------



## jwkimber45

Keys, Phone, Knife, wallet.

Right now a Kimber Compact Custom and one reload. Switching over to a Springfield TRP and reload soon. Almost have it broken in and comfortable with its realibility.


----------



## oldguy

*Way too much stuff*

Where do you guys put all that stuff? I carry about everytime I go out the door. I have my normal stuff that I take everywhere and I just slip my LCP in a tuff pocket roo with extra mag in my waist band and go.

Hey the mail came and I got my NRA membership card. Got to go. Want to see what else is in the packet.


----------



## awmp

Full size M&P 9mm thumb safety, Crimson Trace, spare mag, Surefire E2 Defender, knife, cell phone, keys


----------



## Jrodf4

Glock 27 or Walther P22 depending what side of the bed I wake up on.....


----------



## Vom Kriege

I'm pretty much doubled up on many things. I have two cell phones, a personal phone plus a work-issued Blackberry that doubles as a pager. I also have my personal key ring plus my work key ring. I carry a 5.11 First Responder knife and a S&W folder. I have my regular wallet plus a small business card wallet.

My sidearm is typically a Glock 38, but other Glocks, an occasional 1911, or a S&W revolver see some carry time.


----------



## curlyled

Tarus Pt145 (winter) Kel-Tec P11 (summer) And occaisonally my 185# Mastiff!!!


----------



## DirtyHarryGenX

Well,I'm an unarmed security guard.I don't get the luxery of carrying a gun,so I can only prepare myself for melee combat.Right now,my weapons consist of a massive demolition claw hammer,two combat folders,pepper gel,and a 4D maglite carried in the defensive position.I carried a 1 million volt stun gun for awhile,but I was not satisfied with it's performance,after I had to use it on my drunken brother.It did not paralyze him,it just burned the hell out of him.Even so,he was non-combative for two minutes or so,just from the pain.A folding saw,baseball bats,nunchuks,pipe,various hammers,I've carried a variety of weapons.Magic marker,lighter,cigarettes,cigars,keys,wallet,aspirin,caffeine pills,that's about it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

the obvious items, wallet (with concealed carry license) keys (on a kubotan) charged cell, kershaw storm, and my sig p6 and extral mag on the hip.
formal occasions i delete the kubotan and sig w/mag and replace it with a 2in colt cobra in an ankle rig.

luckily here in oregon there are no "illegal weapons" so if i wanted to carry my basket hilt claymore, nunchucks or a chainsaw it would be ok too.


----------



## ozzy

DirtyHarryGenX said:


> Well,I'm an unarmed security guard.I don't get the luxery of carrying a gun,so I can only prepare myself for melee combat.Right now,my weapons consist of a massive demolition claw hammer,two combat folders,pepper gel,and a 4D maglite carried in the defensive position.I carried a 1 million volt stun gun for awhile,but I was not satisfied with it's performance,after I had to use it on my drunken brother.It did not paralyze him,it just burned the hell out of him.Even so,he was non-combative for two minutes or so,just from the pain.A folding saw,baseball bats,nunchuks,pipe,various hammers,I've carried a variety of weapons.Magic marker,lighter,cigarettes,cigars,keys,wallet,aspirin,caffeine pills,that's about it.


Can anyone say mall ninja...


----------



## DirtyHarryGenX

Oh hell,I couldn't carry that stuff around in the mall.It's a large factory.I know some of the state boys,I have to call them pretty regular.They told me I can carry the stuff,cause it's family property.But I did have a good talk with a state trooper about use of force.He told me even if I get jumped,I have to fight unarmed if they're unarmed,I can only use a weapon if they pull a weapon.He was just educating me on local law,we both agreed I should be able to hit someone with my hammer,if simply jumped in a dark corner.He said the law is tricky about use of force.But if I get jumped and can't escape,I'll have to try my best to survive,and worry about court later.I avoid all confrontations,I'm just one guy with no gun.I just let the police handle it.


----------



## kg333

CZ-82 (with mag pouch if not particularly worried about being concealed), cell phone, 3 USB flash drives of varying sizes, generic 3" folding knife for general cutting tasks, small Swiss Army knife by Victorinox for not scaring people while doing small cutting tasks, keys, 1-3 mechanical pencils, 1-2 pens, wallet, rosary.

KG


----------



## rgrundy

SIG P220 or P226, leatherman, wallet, cell phone, Burt's Bees hand salve, chapstick (it's dry out here). A liberal friend of mine is offended by my choice of things to carry so I suggested a list of things for her to carry: Wallet, extra money in case she's robbed so the mugger stays happy, condom in case she's raped and can reason with her attacker to wear it, cell phone with 911 on speed dial so she can talk to someone who really could care less for 20 minutes while she's mugged, raped and beaten.


----------



## berettatoter

I carry a Beretta 84F in either an IWB holster or OWB leater pancake holster. I ordered both of them from the Beretta store and they were made specifically for that model.


----------



## mossy2775

wallet with ccw, sig 226 .40, cell, keys, streamlight tac light. sigtac drop point around the neck.


----------



## swampcrawler

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the obvious items, wallet (with concealed carry license) keys (on a kubotan) charged cell, kershaw storm, and my sig p6 and extral mag on the hip.
> formal occasions i delete the kubotan and sig w/mag and replace it with a 2in colt cobra in an ankle rig.
> 
> luckily here in oregon there are no "illegal weapons" so if i wanted to carry my basket hilt claymore, nunchucks or a chainsaw it would be ok too.


i need to move to oregon


----------



## thndrchiken

Really depends, I live in the PRNJ, around town I don't leave the house without my 3/4 oz can of pepper spray and a folding tactical knife. When I go to areas I can legally carry it's the same as before accompanied by my 1911 or one of my Sigs. I am also in the process of deciding what my next purchase for a bug will be.


----------



## Holly

I throw on my trench coat and AR...

Ok, fine... I carry NOTHING on my person, yet. I use my purse: SR9c, wallet, gum, hotwheels, gummy worms, cell phone, crayons... You know, the usual.


----------



## usmcj

1911 in an OWB holster, 1911 folder, Kershaw little knife, wallet, and the key to my gun room, and it's security locks....

Holly, do the gummy worms burrow into the bore of your SR9C ?  I know, it improves the grippiness of the gun, right ? :smt082

PS...

The thing is, not everyone "needs" the same gun. Folks who live in the country would be nicely served by some _training, and proficiency_ with a .357 in an OWB holster. Folks in suburbia, might need/want a few more rounds and move to an semi-auto of some sort, in an IWB holster.... along with some _training, and proficiency_. If you live in a rough neighborhood, _training, proficiency_, and a firearm with higher capacity might be in order. I'm a proponent of teaching not only how to shoot your way out of a bad situation, but just as important, how to use situational awareness efficiently enough to keep from having to shoot your way out of that bad situation in the first place.

Choose the tool (firearm) that best suits/fits *you*, and the day-to-day situations *you* normally find yourself in..... THEN TRAIN, AND BECOME PROFICIENT WITH IT. With proper training, and fundamentals, folks can become proficient with virtually any handgun.... or, carry a ball bat, and save yourself some money.

Me? I've carried a 1911 of some sort for over 35 years or so. I'm proficient with that platform, and carry one in an OWB holster whenever I'm awake. I have and enjoy wheel guns, and smaller caliber semi-autos, but I'm not gonna put myself in the situation of having to draw in self-defense, AND have to remember which gun I'm carrying today. If there were only one perfect gun for self-defense, that's what we would all carry... but there's not... we all get to choose, and that's good stuff right there.... I don't care who ya are....


----------



## crescentstar69

Glock 30, extra magazine in a combo case with a Surefire LED light, Spyderco knife, and of course wallet, keys, cell phone. And I will use this opportunity to get on my soap box about carrying a flashlight.

With all of the small, high-tech LED flashlights available now, there is no reason not to carry one. Most armed encounters happen at night. Even in the daytime, you aren't always going to be outside. 

Remember the ending of Silence Of The Lambs? I had no pity for Agent Starling fumbling around that dark basement being stalked. That bitch should have had a flashlight!


----------



## usmcj

If you're going to carry a small flashlight, *make sure you train with it*. Fumbling for a firearm due to insufficient training is deadly enough, but fumbling around for a gun AND a flashlight is even worse. A defensive flashlight should be bright enough to cause discomfort to a would-be attacker, and stout enough to use as a kubotan. The light that my wife and I carry is 500 lumens, and will cause significant discomfort in low light to dark.

If you're not gonna train with it, leave well enough alone.


----------



## kg333

crescentstar69 said:


> Remember the ending of Silence Of The Lambs? I had no pity for Agent Starling fumbling around that dark basement being stalked. That bitch should have had a flashlight!


You mean one of these suckers?










Personally, I think I'll forgive her for not having a modern LED tac flashlight. 

KG


----------



## crescentstar69

Hey, it's better than being stuck in the dark!


----------

